# relai qui se plaint du manque d'implication des assistantes maternelles



## nounou ohana (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, 

je vois un peu rouge ce matin ..
mail reçu du relai qui se plaint du manque d'implication sur notre secteur parce que l'an passé plus de 50% des formations ont été annulées faute de participations...

"
Enfin, compte tenu de la situation, j’attire votre attention sur l’importance de votre implication et participation aux formations qui vous seront proposées." 


je me suis permise de leur faire un email réponse (distribué à tous).. ras le bol qu'on nous prenne pour des quiches. Cela fait un an que je demande des formations en semaine et qu'au final on me balade. 
formations tj les samedis et bien on a une vie après le travail nous aussi.
bref suis agacée


----------



## booboo (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour , 
on a eu le même genre de mail y a pas longtemps.
J'ai répondu la même chose, que le soir à 21h ou les week-end, après plus de 50 h semaine, je voulais faire autre chose et me reposer.
Et que donc, mes formations (j'en fait 3 par an) se font en ligne, aux horaires qui me conviennent.
Par contre, dès que les formations se feront en semaine, pendant mes heures de travail et donc rémunérées comme un salarié ''lambda'', je m'y inscrirais volontiers.
Je n'ai pas eu de réponse.


----------



## emmanou21 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, formation pour les parents employeurs ce serait pas mal !


----------



## emmanou21 (6 Janvier 2023)

Au Vu des commentaires, ce serait bien😁🤔


----------



## nounou ohana (6 Janvier 2023)

voici ma réponse envoyée du coup à une centaine de personnes sur mon secteur..


"Concernant les 3 annulations avez-vous demandé ce qui a généré ce retrait de mes collègues afin de pouvoir éviter à nouveau ce phénomène ?



Comme je l’ai signalé lors de la réunion il y a quelques mois, nous avons une amplitude horaire hebdomadaire plus que conséquente et sincèrement nous rajouter des horaires sur le samedi ce n’est vraiment pas le mieux. Nous avons toutes et tous une famille, des obligations et également « droit au repos »



La période covid (qui n’est pas terminée) a été très éprouvante tant moralement que physiquement.



Mes collègues me corrigeront si je dis des bêtises mais le fait de vouloir être au repos les samedis n’est en rien un manque d’implication dans la pratique de notre métier bien au contraire. Ne vaut-il pas mieux une assistante maternelle reposée qui favorise son bien être familiale le weekend qu’une assistante maternelle fatiguée et blasée de ne pas être reconnue réellement comme une professionnelle ?



Les formations en semaine ne devraient pas poser de problèmes d’organisation. Nous sommes assez nombreuses sur le secteur pour offrir aux parents qui auraient besoin d’un accueil une solution.

137 assistantes maternelles il n’en faut que 8 au minimum cela laisse tout de même 129 possibilités.

Je suis plus que partante pour me former mais comme je le répète depuis déjà un an, pas sur mon temps de repos.



Pour une fois je fais un « répondre à tous » et je m’en excuse puisque cela peut vite remplir les boites mails.


----------



## fanny35 (6 Janvier 2023)

Chez nous le Ram commence à proposer des formations sur le temps de travail et nous propose de parler avec les parents qui seraient réticents pour faciliter la démarche.
De ce côté là, donc, c'est en progression...😁


----------



## Ladrine 10 (6 Janvier 2023)

Les formations sur les samedi sont également rémunéré


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Je suis du même avis que vous.
Pas de formation pour moi si ces formations sont proposées soit le soir après 18h, (aucun intérêt ni pour moi ni pour les formateurs, car manque de concentration), ni le samedi.
D'autant que si on réfléchit bien (c'est du rêve mais sait-on jamais), les samedis en formation amèneraient beaucoup d'ams à dépasser les 45h de travail hebdo (les temps de formations étant assimilées à du temps de travail), et donc ces heures rémunérées sont-elles majorées ? Non, je ne crois pas. Ouvrent-elles droit à un temps de récupération ? Non plus.

Donc en semaine, et que les RPE trouvent eux-mêmes des solutions d'accueil s'ils insistent tellement pour que les AMS fassent des formations.

Ici c'est toujours en semaine, sur des horaires adaptés, et oui, même si ce sont toujours les mêmes qui s'inscrivent en formation (tant pis pour les autres), il serait hors de question de les faires sur les week-ends.

Je ne fiche complétement de savoir comment les parents vont s'organiser pour faire garder Loulou pour les 3 jours de formation  par an.
C'est l'apprentissage de la parentalité. Je ne suis pas un ROBOT, dans plein de cas différents je peux amener à être absente, à eux de gérer.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

On nous parle sans cesse de reconnaissance de la profession, mais il faudrait en premier lieu que l'on arrête de nous proposer des formations exclusivement sur le samedi soit sur nos temps de repos 

Ca serait déjà une reconnaissance.... 

Je ne connais aucune profession ou il est demandé aux salariés de se former à mieux travailler sur les week-ends 

On marche sur la tête 

J'ai accepté en octobre dernier de faire la formation SST sur 2 samedis consécutifs de 9h00 à 18h00
J'ai donc enchaîné 3 semaines de travail de 50 heures + samedi en formation en ayant juste 2 jours de repos (dimanche ) qui n'était pas vraiment du repos car nous avons une maison à tenir 

Et bien je ne le referai plus jamais 

Dorénavant si ce n'est pas en semaine je passe mon tour 

Dernière formation en date à nous être proposée c'était sur 3 samedis 
13,20,27 janvier 

Mais oui bien sur 😜


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

ici les formations c'est à 19h ou 20h 
hors de question pour ma part, maman solo d'enfants qui vont encore à l'école.. impossible


----------



## Nounou 22 (6 Janvier 2023)

Nous notre ram propose des formations en semaine, nous y avons participé avec mon mari en novembre de l'année dernière, deux formations, l'une de deux jours (lundi -mardi) et l'autre de trois jours ( jeudi - vendredi et samedi) , nous avons accueilli le mercredi normalement suivant notre planning. Il a fallu trois mois pour être remboursé de nos formations....juste avant Noël ça faisait un gros trou dans le budget. Et il faut savoir qu'en se formant sur le samedi qui n'est pas un jour d'accueil pour nous, le tarif remboursé est bien loin d'un jour d'accueil en semaine, ce qui n'incite clairement pas à faire une formation sur son temps personnel qui est du temps de repos nécessaire. 
Cette année, les formations proposées sont en mars, ce qui me va mieux....mais je trouve que les rpe devraient faire pression sur les organismes de formation afin que nous soyons remboursés sur des délais raisonnables, plusieurs mois, cela est inadmissible.


----------



## Pity (6 Janvier 2023)

C'est exactement la même chose ici
On nous propose des formations le samedi, mais perso, quand on fait déjà 52h/semaine, il me faut ABSOLUMENT mon weekend...je n'aime plus les enfants et les parents !!

On nous propose également des séances d'éveil musical, mais il faut participer à une séance le soir en dehors des temps de travail...
Mince 😢qui accepte d'y aller gratos le soir, perdre sa soirée récupératrice et ne pas voir sa famille ??? Et bien pas moi ! Et ma responsable de RAM connaît parfaitement mon avis !


----------



## Griselda (Samedi à 15:23)

Encourager les salariés à faire de la formation continue, même quand c'est dans de bonnes conditions c'est toujours compliqué et ce n'est pas un spécial pour les AMs.

Je répondrais au RPE que je comprends la deception de tenter d'organiser au mieux mais sans résultat.
Qu'au lieux de critiquer les AMs "peu investis" il va être temps de se demander comment les inciter.
Et, pardon mais ce n'est certainement pas la "revalorisation" du minimum des AMs certifiées grace à un certains nombre de blocs de formation continues qui ne font même pas atteindre 3€ net/h qui va répondre en la faveur de l'implication.
Je fais depuis toujours des formations parce que ça me plait à moi mais je reconnais qu'à 4€ et quelques de l'heure durant mes samedis, cette omone me fait encore plus grincer des dents qu'à l'époque où nous n'étions pas du tout payées pour. Ca en dit long de la considération qu'on a pour des salariées qui enchainent près de 50h/sem d'amplitude horaire totale même sans aller se former.
Et ne ni y trompons pas, demander aux PE de mieux nous payer sous pretexte que nous nous formons régulièrement ne mènera qu'à une chose: ils se tourneront vers l'AM qui ne se forme pas pour la payer moins cher!
Mieux payer les temps de formation même hors accueil (cela devrait être au moins selon notre taux horaires total tous contrats confondus + 25% de majoration d'H supplémentaire) plus une prime de formation pour les acidues par le CD, ça pourrait motiver et montrer la valeur ajoutée ...

Pourtant je suis archi pour les formations continues (que j'adore et m'apporte beaucoup personnellement) mais oui voilà une revendication très légitime et encore plus de la part des nouvelles agréées qui elles, y sont carrément obligées sous peine de n'être pas renouvelées, contrairement aux anciennes comme moi. Chouette, en France on utilise le bâton pour convaincre... de partir en formation sur la... bienveillance par exemple?! Quelle ironie!

Chez moi le RPE deffends au contraire notre position et même si nos Anim' aimeraient voir plus d'AMs en formation, consciente de tout ce que ça apporte, elles n'ont pas le culot de faire reproche aux AMs qui ne viennent pas et font remonter ce qui "empêche"... entendues ou pas.
Ce sujet revient régulièrement et je ne cache pas mon analyse et je suis d'autant plus écoutée que pourtant je viens très régulièrement aux formations, on ne peut donc pas prétendre que je me cherche des fausses excuses.


----------



## Tiphain (Samedi à 16:40)

Booboo,

Il n'est plus possible de faire plus de 50h par semaine puisque la CCN nous impose 2250h/an, 48h/semaine, 13h maxi par jour, 6 jours par semaine et 11h de repos compensateur

Quand au formation, vous avez raison, même au RAM, elle devrait être organisée la semaine pendant les jours d'accueil et il serait normal que les formations aient lieu pendant nos jours de travail


----------



## Catie6432 (Samedi à 17:10)

En tout cas un bon argument pour ceux qui ne souhaitent pas se former ou donner de leur temps libre pour se former : la limite légale du temps de travail. Les formations sont (mal) rémunérées. Etant rémunérées elles peuvent être considérées comme du temps de travail. Alors, quand on en suit le samedi ou le soir en distantiel, on ajoute de nombreuses heures à notre temps de travail effectif.


----------



## Capri95 (Samedi à 18:24)

Bonjour  🖐️
Ici aussi il y a des formations mais le SAMEDI ben voyons ! après ils ne comprennent pas qu'il n'y ai personne.
Pas plus tard que jeudi la responsable de mon REP m'a demandé si je voulais m'inscrire pour une formation sur " réussir un entretient avec un pe"
car il y avait encore beaucoup de place à pourvoir.
Bref je n'irai pas car le samedi est mon jour principal de repos avec le dimanche ! enfin repos c'est vite dit ..  je ne peux pas me couper en deux..


----------



## Ariv42 (Samedi à 19:35)

Bonsoir 
Jusqu'à présent je faisais les formations le samedi et la dernière que j'ai faite sur les émotions était vraiment bien mais sur 2 samedi de décembre et c'est la première fois que ça m'a pesé.
J'ai décidé que les prochaines seraient en semaine ou si le samedi je prends mon lundi. 
Voilà on évolue aussi, mais c'est difficile de faire comprendre aux collègues que cela ne dérange pas tant que ça les parents de trouver une autre solution de garde pour 2 ou 3 jours. 
C'est mon ressenti 
Bon week-end


----------



## Griselda (Samedi à 19:45)

Alors moi je n'ai pas encore passé le cap de vouloir une formation durant mon temps de travail. 
J'ai pourtant bien conscience que les faire le samedi est une aberration à plus d'un titre.
C'est pourquoi je soutiens volontiers mes collègues qui les demandent la semaine mais jusqu'à présent le peu d'AMs qui veulent partir en formation, ne le veulent, comme moi, que le samedi.
Mon RPE propose le samedi mais aussi d'autres en semaine.


----------



## miette (Samedi à 21:02)

Tout à fait d'accord avec ce qui est dit... Griselda, vous dites que les "anciennes" ne sont pas assujetties aux formations au risque de ne pas voir leur agrément renouvelé.... Dans ce cas jusqu'à quand est on considere comme une ancien ou une "nouvelle" agréée ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Samedi à 21:43)

Pour ma part il est hors de question de faire une formation sur un samedi , dans les autres domaines les salariés font leur formation sur leurs temps de travail et pour nous ça doit être pareil 

Je fais mes formations a distance depuis chez moi , je gère le temps de la formation comme je veux quand je veux 

Alors oui il y a des heures qui son hors de mon temps de travail mais ça me bloque pas 8 h un ou des  samedis


----------



## miette (Samedi à 22:59)

Du coup, par rapport aux réponses à cette discussion, qui et à quelle fréquence, renouvèle ses gestes de 1er secours ? On m a dit que maintenant c était obligatoire de les refaire tous les deux ans? Vrai ou pas ?


----------



## incognito (Samedi à 23:13)

miette a dit: 


> Du coup, par rapport aux réponses à cette discussion, qui et à quelle fréquence, renouvèle ses gestes de 1er secours ? On m a dit que maintenant c était obligatoire de les refaire tous les deux ans? Vrai ou pas ?


c'est tous les deux ans mais apparemment il y aurait un changement prévu pour que ce soit tous les ans, mais ce n'est visiblement pas acté
tous les deux ans, de date à date.


----------



## miette (Samedi à 23:18)

Du coup vous faites ça quand si ce n est pas le samedi ?


----------



## incognito (Samedi à 23:43)

je fais mes formations en semaine, la seule faite un samedi a été le renouvellement SST en juin car il y a eu un souci de salle via le centre de formation. J'apprécie de les faire en présentiel pour l'interaction et l'échange, l'écran pour les cours j'ai du mal, j'ai une mémoire auditive et contextuelle donc l'écran n'y répond pas forcément.

des collègues organisent un groupe pour la formation et si nous sommes assez nombreuses, c'est en semaine.
les parents sont prévenus en amont et s'organisent, si on peut les aider à trouver une collègue on le fait mais comme notre groupe fait les formations ensemble, c'est difficile de trouver quelqu'un.

je refuse de faire sauter mon week-end pour une formation (secourisme c'est différent, j'avais mon diplôme de secouriste bien avant de travailler)


----------



## miette (Dimanche à 06:32)

Et les collègues ?


----------



## Griselda (Dimanche à 12:05)

La loi est assez simple, on ne peut pas imposer une nouvelle exigence qui n'existait pas au moment de l'octroi de sa première autorisation de travailler (c'est vrai aussi dans d'autres domaines) ainsi seules les AMs ayant été agréées la première fois après la parution de cette nouvelle règle comme détenir le PSC1 ou participer à de la formation continue ont cette obligation.

Mon Agrément datant d'il y a 20 ans, à chaque fois que je suis renouvelée c'est certes avec le CERFA en vigueur mais pas avec les règles des jeunes agrées. 
Je n'ai donc aucune obligation de détenir le PSC1, ce qui arrange bien le CD car comme il n'a pas été demandé pour constituer le dossier de demande d'Agrément (avant d'être agréée donc) le CD serait sinon dans l'obligation de financer et organiser lui même le départ en formation de toutes les anciennes agréées ne l'ayant pas. Là, pour elles (nous) cela reste à notre bon vouloir, comptant aussi sur la communication pour inciter les AMs à s'y rendre (d'autant que cela peut être pris en charge par le droit à la formation SANS prendre sur le crédit d'heure), mais aussi pour que les PE de plus en plus choisissent une AM disposant de préférence de ce diplome, écartant les autres. Les anciennes, non formées, partant à la retraite seront au fur et à mesure remplacées par les nouvelles qui elles ont dès le départ été tenue d'être formée.

Ont elles l'obligation de renouveler leur PSC1 tous les 2 ans sous peine de devoir recommencer la totalité de la formation? Je ne sais pas, il faut voir le texte précisément. Comme je ne suis pas concernée je ne me suis pas penchée sur la question. Mais mon expérience professionnelle ET personnelle j'encourage +++ TOUT LE MONDE (pas juste les AMs!) à se former et à renouveler tous les 2 ans (une seule journée) pour faire piqûre de rappel car comme nous ne sommes pas urgentiste, nous ne pratiquons pas au quotidien, j'affirme que ces rappels sont plus que necessaires et TRES utiles.

Concernant l'obligation de la formation continue c'est pareil, je n'ai pas d'obligation mais depuis 20 ans j'en ai toujours fait même avant que ce soit avec mon droit à la formation, par conviction et curiosité perssonnelle donc. Sinon ça fonctionne pareil que pour le PSC1, si tu n'avais pas l'obligation lors de l'octroi de ton 1er Agrément tu ne l'as toujours pas sinon tu devrais l'avoir toujours.

Perso je pars en formations 2 à 3 fois par an.
J'apprécie d'y aller le samedi car alors je n'ai pas besoin de me battre avec aucun PE, ça ne regarde que moi. 
Mais j'ai conscience que ce n'est pas vraiment une bonne raison pour le faire ainsi.
Un jour peut être ferais je rentrer dans mon projet d'accueil que je partirais en formation volontaire 2 ou 3 fois l'an ainsi les PE me choisiront en le sachant?! C'est surement la bonne façon...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 12:12)

Miette l avantage de la formation a distance et que tu l'a fait quand tu veux , par exemple pendant la sieste des enfants , tu gère ton temps comme tu veux , 2h par ci , 30 mn par la , du moment que tu a fait les 14 ou 21 h sur le temps imparti


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 12:27)

Griselda j'ai la même réflexion que la tienne et le même fonctionnement. 
Je suis mes formations sur des samedis ou en soirée. 
Je le fais pour moi, mes accueillis, mes employeurs. Mais pour moi surtout. J'aime faire "marcher ma tête", réévaluer et discuter de mes pratiques et de celles des autres ass mats. Je n'ai jamais vécu ces formations comme une contrainte surtout qu'elles ne me sont pas imposées. 
Cependant depuis quelques temps il s'est ajouté une raison à mon envie et besoin de formation : mes collègues plus jeunes ont un atout pour certains employeurs avec leur diplôme petite enfance et leurs obligations liées à leurs agréments. 
Je me rends compte que le fait que je me forme au long cours est de plus en plus un atout auprès de potentiels employeurs. C'est beaucoup plus souvent mis en avant par eux qu'il y a quelques années. 
Pour moi cet avantage équilibre les inconvénients. Mais cela reste mal rémunéré et il est plus difficile de trouver un parent facilitateur pour des formations sur des jours en semaine. Il faudrait peut être et même sûrement changer les modalités sur ces points.


----------



## incognito (Dimanche à 14:15)

miette a dit: 


> Et les collègues ?


comment ça ??


----------



## miette (Dimanche à 15:45)

Quand renouvelez vous les gestes de 1er secours?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 15:55)

Tous les 2 ans par contre c est en présentiel


----------



## Ladrine 10 (Lundi à 09:10)

Ici pareil les formations se font le samedi
Après moi sa ne me dérange pas forcément j'aime bien ses journées entre collègues
J'arrive à m'organiser mais oui c'est weekend me paraissait cour 
A par mon mari j'ai personne à m'occuper
Et je le soupçonne d'être content d'avoir la maison pour lui tout seul 😜
Mais je comprends tout à fait que la plupart des AM ne veulent pas et nous obligé a en faire en nous disant plus d'agrément non je suis pas d'accord
Par contre mes journées de formation le taux horaire de l'heure est plus importante que mon taux horaire de travail donc pour moi j'ai pas a me plaindre de se côté la


----------



## zelande (Lundi à 09:42)

Vers chez moi, les formations se font également le samedi et souvent, il est demandé de bloquer 3 samedis. de 9h à 17h. Je l'ai fait 2 ou 3 fois, mais maintenant, c'est fini. Les weekends passent trop vite. Entre les courses, lessives, repassage, grand ménage, amis, promenades et repos, je ne vois pas bien où je pourrait caser une formation. De plus, j'ai une activité bénévole en dehors de mon métier, et la plupart des temps de sieste et 1 journée de weekend par mois sont dédiés à cette asso.
De temps en temps, il y a une conférence, un échange le soir de semaine. Si c'est dans un périmètre raisonnable ( et pas à 30km comme cela est déjà arrivé), j'aime bien.
Mais très franchement, la plupart de ces formations ou conférences ne sont que du blabla, chacune raconte ses expériences. C'est très sympa, mais je n'y apprend rien de nouveau.
La dernière conférence était sur les bébés secoués . Bon, très bien, mais les dommages sur le cerveau et le conseil de mettre bébé dans son lit où autre endroit sécurisé et d'aller respirer un bon coup quand on est à bout, merci, mais je n'avais pas besoin d'aller à 20 minutes de chez moi de 20h à 21h30 pour le savoir ......................................................................
La seule formation qui m'a vraiment été utile et où j'ai appris quelque chose, c'est gestion du stress car on a fait des exercices de sophrologie que je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## ChantalGoya (Mardi à 10:35)

J'ai testé en novembre une formation à distance.... C'était long parce qu'en plus, le contenu était très répétitif.
Mais j'ai apprécié de la faire chez moi sur le temps de sieste.
Mais j'apprécierai encore plus de pouvoir me former comme les salariés lambdas sur mon temps de travail. Ce serait normal puisque même les crèches peuvent fermer pour jour de formation 🤷‍♀️

A ce jour, je n'ai toujours pas été "indemnisée", entre 1 semaine et 3 mois paraît-il 🤦‍♀️
Normalement, 90€ pour 21h.... Disons que ça fera un bonus le jour où ça tombera sur mon compte.

Là je me suis inscrite à la formation 1er secours qui sera sur 2 samedis. Pour le coup, toutes les assmat ont demandé le samedi.... J'ai été surprise mais bon.

Et je vais faire une 2de formation en ligne sur les contrats/le droit/les obligations. Ça, j'aurai aimé être en présentielle avec un intervenant mais pas trouvé et notre RPE semble ne pas intéressé de nous proposer ce type de contenu.


----------



## Mapoule (Mardi à 14:17)

Bonjour, même chose lol le samedi, c'est fini pour moi, j'en fais assez la semaine. Mon rpe propose même des réunions en semaine jusqu'à 22h....😱 Heu non c'est bon merci.
Je rajouterai que les parents en ont rien à faire qu'on fasse des formations. Ce qu'ils veulent, c'est qu'on soit présente pour s'occuper de leur enfant.


----------

